# Corona Chorus vs EHX Small Clone (early 2000's)



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok so I like Nirvana obviously. I also really like the sound of my EHX Small Clone (depth up and knob at 12) but it's just too big to fit on my grab and go pedal board.

So I tested one of the new TC Corona Chorus Mini pedals. I love the size but I wasn't able to get the nice Small Clone sound I like. It seems to either do too subtle or too crazy sounding.

Has anyone else had success getting a Corona Chorus (regular or mini) to sound like the Small Clone using one of their Tone Print or other settings?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not about to plow through them, but there seem to be around 70 Toneprint patches for downloading, and a number of them have soundfiles to preview them with.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't take this the wrong way, but I'm trying to figure out why you used the word "obviously" in your first statement.

Just curious.



Rodavision said:


> Ok so I like Nirvana obviously. I also really like the sound of my EHX Small Clone (depth up and knob at 12) but it's just too big to fit on my grab and go pedal board.
> 
> So I tested one of the new TC Corona Chorus Mini pedals. I love the size but I wasn't able to get the nice Small Clone sound I like. It seems to either do too subtle or too crazy sounding.
> 
> Has anyone else had success getting a Corona Chorus (regular or mini) to sound like the Small Clone using one of their Tone Print or other settings?


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

I figured it was obvious since trying to get a Small Clone sound with depth switch up is a dead giveaway, and it's sound is key to a lot of their songs. Also I've posted in the past about getting Nirvana tones.

It also seems many people don't like the Small Clone but I love it's sound.

I went through some of the Tone Prints but there are a lot. I've also done searches but couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Can't help you on your quest, but another Small Clone fan here.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

So there are at least two of us!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rodavision said:


> I figured it was obvious since trying to get a Small Clone sound with depth switch up is a dead giveaway, and it's sound is key to a lot of their songs. Also I've posted in the past about getting Nirvana tones.
> 
> It also seems many people don't like the Small Clone but I love it's sound.
> 
> I went through some of the Tone Prints but there are a lot. I've also done searches but couldn't come up with anything.



Sorry. It's only a dead giveaway if you're a Nirvana fan I think.

Best of luck.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Try the tc "lush chorus" tone print, you have to dial it up pretty extreme, fx on full and quite a bit of depth but I found that tone print is pretty close to the teen spirit sound for my liking.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks I'll check that one out. 

I was also wondering about the computer editing software if that could get it close, but I haven't used it before.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

id say try your best to make room for it if you're looking for that nirvana sound.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

blam said:


> id say try your best to make room for it if you're looking for that nirvana sound.


Yeah I'm starting to think this is what I'm going to do. While I have found similar tones when I crank it, it just doesn't seem to sound the same. I think it's because the TC Corona Chorus is a tri chorus.

Since I don't always use chorus I think I'll just stick the Small Clone in my guitar case and put it beside my pedal board when I want to play Come As You Are.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

I found a used Malekko Chorus Omicron on Kijiji. It turns out that it uses the same chip as all the EHX Small Clones. I plugged it in and A-B'd the two and they really sound identical. So I now have the great sound I want for a couple of songs without using up all my valuable pedal board space!


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh and it was half the price of the Corona Chorus Mini which is a bonus!


----------

